# Opening day in the northeast



## urungus (Oct 23, 2019)

Getting impatient ... we are already 4 days past last year’s opening date at Killington (Oct 19).  When do you think the first day of lift serviced skiing in the northeast will be ?  This weekend doesn’t seem good, looks like it might get a little colder towards the end of next week, for a potential Friday Nov 1 pass holder opening / Saturday Nov 2 for general public.  But could be close as snowmaking temps are forecast be marginal.


----------



## icecoast1 (Oct 23, 2019)

urungus said:


> Getting impatient ... we are already 4 days past last year’s opening date at Killington (Oct 19).  When do you think the first day of lift serviced skiing in the northeast will be ?  This weekend doesn’t seem good, looks like it might get a little colder towards the end of next week, for a potential Friday Nov 1 pass holder opening / Saturday Nov 2 for general public.  But could be close as snowmaking temps are forecast be marginal.




Next weekend at Killington.  Marginal temps down low but they should be able to make something happen on Northridge


----------



## ss20 (Oct 23, 2019)

Both the Euro and GFS show cold coming in around Halloween.  It looks like we'll be sliding by next weekend.  Let me know when someone gets top-to-bottom :wink:


----------



## crazy (Oct 23, 2019)

I agree. Halloween looks like the start of the first real snowmaking window at Killington. I'm not sure if they do passholder-only openings on the weekends...if they do, I would guess Saturday (11/2) as the passholder-only day, and Sunday (11/3) as the first public day. Sunday River might be able to open on 11/3 too.

Right now we can see that the temperatures really start dropping after Halloween, but we'll have to wait and see what the temperatures look like afterward. If it warms up again, it's not going to be worth it for the resorts to spend the money to make snow.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hell Loveland isn't opening until Friday, so the fact that we haven't had a substantial cold snap in the east isn't so bad yet. 

It is always fun to watch the race to open though!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2019)

The weekend of November 9/10 is when my hunch things get going for most, if not all the players in the early game.  Killington and Sunday River might try and push it, a few days earlier, however, it seems like the pattern changes we REALLY need to get some decent cold air in, might be more like the 1st full week of November to get here...  

We've been in this rut where on the 7 day things look like they'll be tuning cold 7-10 days out, and then as time plays out, it's just not happening.  The middle of next week, is marginal at best right now as the 10 day appears, not sure if the storm coming through this weekend will be enough to get the pattern of the cold out West and the warm still in the East to switch enough to get some lift served by that 1st weekend in November...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 24, 2019)

There needs to be a pattern changing storm.  There are always is.  Unfortunately it'll likely be a rain storm for the east coast, but then the cold will filter in.


----------



## kingslug (Oct 24, 2019)

Must.....ski.....soon......


----------



## kingslug (Oct 24, 2019)

Stowe


----------



## 1dog (Oct 24, 2019)

https://www.lehighvalleylive.com/we...lots-of-snow-and-ice-storms-in-northeast.html


----------



## slatham (Oct 24, 2019)

The good news is colder air is entering the pattern thanks to the negative EPO (big ridge over Alaska/GOA) and the Rockies to midwest get cold and snow over the next week or so. The problem is getting the pacific ridge and down stream midwest trough to move east a bit, or at least push/expand east. This is the classic battle of midwest trough vs. SE ridge, with no help from a negative AO or NAO. What has been happening is the models forecast the trough to move east 10-14 days out, but then that forecast evolves into more status quo and it never materializes. Seen this a thousand times - pattern changes are usually slow, and models (especially the GFS) over-forecast them (the exception is a major event happening that immediately shocks the system). The weather doesn't repeat, but it does rhyme.....

My worry is the big cold outbreak doesn't push east, and then the whole pattern relaxes, and the east fully misses out on the first "wintry" pattern and we have to wait to for a reload and hope it centers itself further East. 

The way it looks now on the operational models, no snowmaking until the weekend of November 2nd. Though I will note that we see a forecast for the negative EPO to hold, and both the AO and NAO to go negative the middle of next week. Hopefully this forecast evolves into these three teleconnections becoming more negative rather than fading. Its anyone's guess how things materialize after that.

Note that soon we won't need below normal temps. "Normal" temps experience their biggest day-over-day change in November so we are soon entering the window where normal is fine......

Until then, mountain biking and surf season continues strong!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 24, 2019)

slatham said:


> The good news is colder air is entering the pattern thanks to the negative EPO (big ridge over Alaska/GOA) and the Rockies to midwest get cold and snow over the next week or so. The problem is getting the pacific ridge and down stream midwest trough to move east a bit, or at least push/expand east. This is the classic battle of midwest trough vs. SE ridge, with no help from a negative AO or NAO. What has been happening is the models forecast the trough to move east 10-14 days out, but then that forecast evolves into more status quo and it never materializes. Seen this a thousand times - pattern changes are usually slow, and models (especially the GFS) over-forecast them (the exception is a major event happening that immediately shocks the system). The weather doesn't repeat, but it does rhyme.....
> 
> My worry is the big cold outbreak doesn't push east, and then the whole pattern relaxes, and the east fully misses out on the first "wintry" pattern and we have to wait to for a reload and hope it centers itself further East.
> 
> ...



That big ridge over Alaska still needs to go away ASAP for us East Coasters!!  Just not a bunch of cold air up there waiting to filter down our way right now.  Even the 10 day for Prudhoe Bay, AK, up on the oil fields and the shores of the Arctic, has a day or 2 in their 10 day where the high is actually above freezing, and even the "coldest" in the 10 day for them has a high in the mid teens, which is quite "balmy" for them this time of the year.

It does look like the trends want to break that ridge down and get that "warm" air out of the region where the good chunk of our "cold" air originates.

In the mean time, I'll squeeze a few more rounds of golf in before I trade out my golf shoes for ski boots until the Spring!


----------



## slatham (Oct 24, 2019)

drjeff said:


> That big ridge over Alaska still needs to go away ASAP for us East Coasters!!  Just not a bunch of cold air up there waiting to filter down our way right now.  Even the 10 day for Prudhoe Bay, AK, up on the oil fields and the shores of the Arctic, has a day or 2 in their 10 day where the high is actually above freezing, and even the "coldest" in the 10 day for them has a high in the mid teens, which is quite "balmy" for them this time of the year.
> 
> It does look like the trends want to break that ridge down and get that "warm" air out of the region where the good chunk of our "cold" air originates.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll squeeze a few more rounds of golf in before I trade out my golf shoes for ski boots until the Spring!



Actually this high over Alaska is not bringing air down from there. The source region is Western Canada. It is going to bring down very very cold air. Some models have temps' 30+degrees below normal in the high plains next week. The issue is as this cold air moves east it moderates and shifts north as the southeast ridge flexes against it.

Halloween


Saturday 11/2



The above is the last date of the operational. Question is, does the cold fade as it moves east or can some of it move in and we get below normal temps. But either way it looks too warm until around 11/2, and then we will see.....


----------



## Zand (Oct 24, 2019)

Throw all the eggs at me that you want, and usually I'm the kind of person who gets antsy by now, but the spectacular weather this fall has kept skiing far from my mind. Never seen a fall quite like this one...almost every day in September was in the 70s and sunny. October had a few storms mixed in, but has had tons of days in the 50s and 60s and total sunshine. 

Considering this time of year can often bring days upon days of rain, temps in the 30s and 40s, and get stuck in that hell that isn't really winter, but no longer fall, I'll take this until the snow is ready to fall.

Plus, if this year even comes close to last year, we're only 7 days from Snowvember. Who needs WROD season anyway?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 25, 2019)

I wonder what ultimately works out better for ski areas/resorts. A long, drawn out, slow ramp up to full operations, or little to no early season, and an extremely quick need to shift to full operations in just a couple days. Seems like all mountains are struggling to get/keep enough seasonal help, so to need a bunch of new help overnight must be getting harder to pull off.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 29, 2019)

Most mountains have a pre-determined "safe" opening date by Thanksgiving or early December so the unpredictable late October/ early November weather makes very little difference assuming things cool down on regular schedule. Only affects operations at a few places that like to push the early season envelope. Most of us won't put our skis in the car until it's top to bottom anyway.

Snowmaking ponds should be making out well , which is really the main thing right now.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 29, 2019)

i took my skis in for a quick tune on sunday. i did not bring them back into the house. car skis!


----------



## SnowRock (Oct 29, 2019)

I thought Stowe confirmed Nov 22nd but was looking and can't seem to find that online... can anyone validate my shoddy memory? Have made the last 5-6 or and want to keep the streak alive. Remember Mt Snow was open on Halloween last year and it felt like full-on winter... did a maniac day trip from Jersey City to stretch the legs.


----------



## skifree (Oct 29, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i took my skis in for a quick tune on sunday. i did not bring them back into the house. car skis!



put them in the house in a very hard place to get at.
thank you


----------



## slatham (Oct 29, 2019)

Weather pattern is looking to change this weekend and looks reasonably good well into November. I don’t think the beast can open Sunday (though I don’t rule it’s out) but by midweek next week looks pretty good.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm putting my money on Monday the 5th season passholder opening at Killington.  It looks like a marginal 12 hour window Friday night, another 12 hour window Saturday night, and a decent window Sunday night.  The NOAA hourly forecast at 3,400ft is calling for a high of 36 on Sunday so it may very well be possible they can keep the guns running through the day.  5-6 years ago, even after the Nyberg era ended I would've said no way they keep the guns going in temps like that but with World Cup the philosophy has definitely changed and if they can make a frozen product they pump it out.


----------



## spiderpig (Oct 30, 2019)

SnowRock said:


> I thought Stowe confirmed Nov 22nd but was looking and can't seem to find that online... can anyone validate my shoddy memory? Have made the last 5-6 or and want to keep the streak alive. Remember Mt Snow was open on Halloween last year and it felt like full-on winter... did a maniac day trip from Jersey City to stretch the legs.



"Our scheduled opening day for this winter is November 22nd, weather permitting." https://twitter.com/StoweMtAlerts/status/1187388158129967109


----------



## ss20 (Oct 31, 2019)

It's looking more like they'll be able to start blowing tomorrow AM!!!


----------



## skiur (Oct 31, 2019)

I foresee sunday turns for passholders and a hard opening Monday.


----------



## crazy (Oct 31, 2019)

skiur said:


> I foresee sunday turns for passholders and a hard opening Monday.



It would be awesome if they opened on Sunday, even if it's just for passholders. I'm assuming that the Ikon pass doesn't count for passholders day? If it does I'll burn one just to start my season, if not I guess my season will start next weekend.


----------



## machski (Oct 31, 2019)

crazy said:


> It would be awesome if they opened on Sunday, even if it's just for passholders. I'm assuming that the Ikon pass doesn't count for passholders day? If it does I'll burn one just to start my season, if not I guess my season will start next weekend.


I believe they welcomed Ikon passholders last year for day 1 passholder day.  If they do again, I will be there as temps in Bethel aren't forecast to fall anywhere near as fast or low.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 1, 2019)

machski said:


> I believe they welcomed Ikon passholders last year for day 1 passholder day.  If they do again, I will be there as temps in Bethel aren't forecast to fall anywhere near as fast or low.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes, they did, which was surprising.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 1, 2019)

I usually wait until they have a few good runs to start. Hopefully by Thanksgiving.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2019)

Snowmaking men and women on the ground up on the North Ridge per the webcam :beer:


----------



## slatham (Nov 1, 2019)

Guns are on. North Ridge. Check Cam. Just came on.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 1, 2019)

guns are LIT!  looks like Rime and Reason


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2019)

We're off!!!!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2019)

This is why I love the WROD...it makes zero sense.  Driving 3+ hours (and burning a tank of gas $$$).  To ski 1-2 poorly manicured trails. 
 And be completely sore after doing it for the next two days.  To a normal individual...it makes zero sense... it's only for the diehards (and those with little self-control) :razz:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 1, 2019)

I wait for top to bottom and then get mad at ski areas for not being 100% open immediately following.


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2019)

With the depth of cold coming next weekend, I think we'll be skiing as far south as wachusett on veterans day.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2019)

Zand said:


> With the depth of cold coming next weekend, I think we'll be skiing as far south as wachusett on veterans day.



Agreed.  If you're a major or mid-sized player north of the Mass Pike no reason you shouldn't be open by Sunday of next weekend (unless the mountain has a firm opening date).


----------



## urungus (Nov 1, 2019)

Guns are running on the top of Superstar too


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 1, 2019)

hasn't killington already made BOGOs available by now in past seasons? i like using the bogos for my earliest season days instead of using much more valuable ikon days


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 1, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> hasn't killington already made BOGOs available by now in past seasons? i like using the bogos for my earliest season days instead of using much more valuable ikon days



You might want to hit up a Warren Miller show. The one I'm going to has an early season K 2for1, Sugarbush midweek pass, Smuggs early/late season pass, and Wachusett midweek early/late season.

I'm finding early season deals to be lacking this year and trying to make up for that.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 1, 2019)

I used to ski half of Hellgate at Hunter ..then walk in the mud to the F lift just to get early turns in...
I won't do that now...
Early turns at Stowe though..thats good. When Lord is open  you can get 40,000 vertical in.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2019)

kingslug said:


> I used to ski half of Hellgate at Hunter ..then walk in the mud to the F lift just to get early turns in...



I remember a Fall day years ago riding F lift holding my skis and then running off the lift at the top.


----------



## 180 (Nov 1, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I remember a Fall day years ago riding F lift holding my skis and then running off the lift at the top.


\

Yeah, that was a great weekend. And then we began poaching to the bottom.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2019)

So who's blowin?
K, SR and ?
The webcam at Wildcat looks like they could be on Lynx but it could also be a smudge on the camera...


----------



## mister moose (Nov 2, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> So who's blowin?
> K, SR and ?
> The webcam at Wildcat looks like they could be on Lynx but it could also be a smudge on the camera...





> Sugar Mountain Resort received a dusting of snow overnight, an opening date has not been determined. If possible, we expect to open on Sunday.Snowmaking is in progress as temperatures allow.​




Sugar Mountain, NC.
​


----------



## skifree (Nov 2, 2019)

kmart blew
sunday or Monday for kickoff


----------



## crazy (Nov 2, 2019)

Fingers crossed for K on Sunday! Though I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being Monday. 

SR is already making snow TTB. I'm hoping that by next weekend with the cold temps at the end of next week that SR can get true TTB skiing, that would be excellent. 

I just checked the Wildcat webcam too and it looks like they might be blowing at the very top of Lynx? Not quite sure.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 2, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> So who's blowin?
> K, SR and ?
> The webcam at Wildcat looks like they could be on Lynx but it could also be a smudge on the camera...



Snow report shows guns on upper and lair.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2019)

Cannon has fired up as well this morning

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 2, 2019)

Sunday River this morning.  Looks good but friend on the ground early and down to the base has hardly anything yet.  Must have fired up all the way down a bit before Dawn.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice rainbow on the North Ridge cam now


----------



## FBGM (Nov 2, 2019)

It’s snow “making”

Blowing is what a cheap hooker does 

Get yer wording and vocabulary correct.


----------



## njdiver85 (Nov 2, 2019)

FBGM said:


> It’s snow “making”
> 
> Blowing is what a cheap hooker does
> 
> Get yer wording and vocabulary correct.




Can't we please just ban this guy?


----------



## p_levert (Nov 2, 2019)

K snow report:

SNOW REPORTER'S UPDATE
November 02 2019 - 04:01 pm
The time has come, snow fans, The Beast is kicking off the 2019-20 ski and snowboard season on Sunday, November 3 at 11:00 a.m.

As always, day one is reserved for our most loyal guests—season pass, Express Card and IKON Pass holders. Express card holders will pay $25 for opening day access. Ticket and Guest Service locations at K-1 and Snowshed will open at 9:30 a.m., as will K-1 and Snowshed food and beverage locations.

We plan to open to the general public on Monday, November 4 from 9:00 a.m.-4:00 p.m., weather permitting.

Ticket prices on Monday will be $59 for adults, $50 for seniors and $45 for youth. Express Card holders will save $50 off those prices.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 2, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> hasn't killington already made BOGOs available by now in past seasons? i like using the bogos for my earliest season days instead of using much more valuable ikon days





> The early season 2 for 1 deal we have run in the past has been replaced by more convenient online tickets—visit the Killington E-Ticket Store to purchase in advance for the best pricing.



They closed the multiple email address players down.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks like mount snow has awaken their snowmaking on north face. I'd assume they are looking for a Friday opening. Hopefully they will have too to bottom with no walking required!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 3, 2019)

Ya k has dynamic type prices for online sales now

$35 for next Saturday. I’m in.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Ya k has dynamic type prices for online sales now
> 
> $35 for next Saturday. I’m in.



i guess I am only going there up until the 22nd. Cannon is supposed to open 11/23 anyway so my season pass kicks in.


----------



## urungus (Nov 3, 2019)

Woo hoo


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 3, 2019)

njdiver85 said:


> Can't we please just ban this guy?



There's really no modding on this board.  In this context, just be thankful it's not even worse around here.


----------



## Edd (Nov 3, 2019)

urungus said:


> Woo hoo
> 
> View attachment 25503



Nice.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2019)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Looks like mount snow has awaken their snowmaking on north face. I'd assume they are looking for a Friday opening. Hopefully they will have too to bottom with no walking required!


Making snow up on Cascade as well based on the picture my wife sent me this morning from our condo up there!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 3, 2019)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Looks like mount snow has awaken their snowmaking on north face. I'd assume they are looking for a Friday opening. Hopefully they will have too to bottom with no walking required!



Saturday seems more realistic.  Good snowmaking weather moves in Thursday.  They'll probably need more than one day of run time to open.  From the looks of the webcam today they only had a few guns going up top on the north face and nothing down low.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's really no modding on this board.  In this contextki, just be thankful it's not even worse around here.



+500. Sad but true. This and many others reason why decided to not post here to much any more. I posting a lot more on NY Blog.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 3, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> There's really no modding on this board.  In this context, just be thankful it's not even worse around here.



I remember the days when people complained that this forum was way over moderated.

I just have to laugh.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 4, 2019)

Sorry I hurt people’s feelings because I talked bad about their favorite ski area. 

Even tho I mumble on in a crude and unusual manner, almost everything i post is true. Not just making stuff up or posting random lies. Might be hard for some simpletons to grasp this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2019)

I think because you not most positive posts vherw
Just a guess
For me I not trying to band people for that reason.
I just annoyed at owner who let's just place dying and constantly lying about it and I that what I done with much here.
If I could copy epic Roxbury NY hill
And Mj then I have even less to come to AZ for.
This makes me annoy
I generally now moving on to other ski fourms


----------



## Zand (Nov 4, 2019)

Wachusett is teasing Sunday on their Instagram. Nov 10 would be their earliest opening since 2002.

Looks like 48 straight hours of snowmaking Friday morning through Sunday morning (plus perhaps 6" of natural Friday morning). Warms up into the low 40s for 2 days then next week looks insanely cold by November standards, many straight days of mid 20s if the pattern comes in as modeled.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ll be at Wa Sunday AM if it happens, prob just Challenger and or Ralph’s, I’m guessing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urungus (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ve posted a trip report from today:

https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/142092-Killington-Nov-4


----------



## ThinkSnow (Nov 5, 2019)

Wachusett ski patrol is having their annual lift evacuation training on Sunday Nov 10th at 7am, so it is highly doubtful they will be opening.


----------



## 2Planker (Nov 6, 2019)

Okemo is about to say - Game On this Friday !!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 6, 2019)

sweet. hoping that thins the herd at killington some, but they are two different pass products. 

if okemo is t2b and under $50, i'll be slightly annoyed that i bought my k ticket already. argh to dynamic pricing and no more bogos.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 6, 2019)

2Planker said:


> Okemo is about to say - Game On this Friday !!



Right after they put up a Facebook event for first chair on November 22?


----------



## flakeydog (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah, bummed on the jump from $35 to $55 at K (and no BOGO).  Do we know if the price can possibly get any more "dynamic" than the $59 list price for this weekend?  For $4 I would probably just wait until I get there.  It's early November after all.  A Lot can happen between now and Sunday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 6, 2019)

yea i didnt realize the $55 was discounted from a window price of just $59 when i bought it. my recollection was that early season was always about $80 and with the BOGO you came in around $40. i'm going this weekend either way (girlfriend's mom is visiting from tennessee and really wants to see vermont since we talk about it so much - i'm glad there will be snow on the ground for her to see), and didn't think there'd be any other vt option, so i pulled the trigger and prepurchased. 

if okemo offers up more vert at less money, i will feel a little meh, but i will get over it


----------



## urungus (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks like a great week for snowmaking ahead.  Forecast for Killington Peak:


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2019)

Based on a lot of commentary (mostly from Tim Kelly who is very reliable), the current pattern is hyper active and quite unstable.  A warm surge has entered the picture for Sunday/Monday now that wasn't in the mix even 12 hours ago.  Tomorrow's storm keeps getting drawn down and won't do too much to help now except keep the dew point up with marginal temps during the majority of it (IE, hurts snowmaking efforts).

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## crazy (Nov 6, 2019)

machski said:


> Based on a lot of commentary (mostly from Tim Kelly who is very reliable), the current pattern is hyper active and quite unstable.  A warm surge has entered the picture for Sunday/Monday now that wasn't in the mix even 12 hours ago.  Tomorrow's storm keeps getting drawn down and won't do too much to help now except keep the dew point up with marginal temps during the majority of it (IE, hurts snowmaking efforts).
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



That's a bummer, but we can't get our hopes up too high during the early season. At least we went from no snowmaking temps a week ago to an outlook that looks pretty good for snowmaking. I'll take whatever natural snow we can in November, but last year was an anomaly. I'll be happy if this month just gives the resorts consistent snowmaking temps so that they can start to build the base.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 6, 2019)

Attitash to run friday am to sunday shutdown then resume monday. Long way to opening for them though.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 6, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> Attitash to run friday am to sunday shutdown then resume monday. Long way to opening for them though.


What's your guess on opening for wildcat? You still at whaleback?


----------



## Zand (Nov 6, 2019)

ThinkSnow said:


> Wachusett ski patrol is having their annual lift evacuation training on Sunday Nov 10th at 7am, so it is highly doubtful they will be opening.



Yup, pushed back to next Friday. Which is still great, 2 weeks before Thanksgiving. And based on the forecast for the next 8 days, I bet they open with Conifer, Ralphs, Challenger, and Indian Summer right from the get go and maybe 10th right behind them. 

With them not opening this weekend, keeping my eyes up north. Would love it if SR or Loon opened for some good TTB runs instead of that clusterf*ck at Killington with either the stairs or one way down. Will also keep an eye on Mt Snow or Okemo, if they have good offerings and the price is right I'd consider it, but would prefer to stick to Ikon.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 7, 2019)

Does anybody know if Okemo always had a hard opening date?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2019)

mbedle said:


> Does anybody know if Okemo always had a hard opening date?


I think the other thing to consider is that *IF* Okemo now does have a hard opening date, that could easily be a sign that Vail Resorts has decided that Mount Snow will be their "prior to Thanksgiving Week" resort in VT that they're looking to have their early season options based out of

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Nov 7, 2019)

drjeff said:


> I think the other thing to consider is that *IF* Okemo now does have a hard opening date, that could easily be a sign that Vail Resorts has decided that Mount Snow will be their "prior to Thanksgiving Week" resort in VT that they're looking to have their early season options based out of
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



That is what I was thinking.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 7, 2019)

Stowe looks to have very cold temps.


----------



## skef (Nov 7, 2019)

SR a go for Saturday.
https://twitter.com/sundayriver/status/1192430874400350208?s=20


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 7, 2019)

snowing nicely on the north ridge. looks like rain at the base. will change to all snow soon hopefully.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 7, 2019)

There's a solid window over the next 7 days for snow making, starting tonight.   It would be disappointing if the big mountains don't fire up the guns.  No reason why we shouldn't see all the majors open by the 23rd, with Killington expanding terrain immediately.


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2019)

Given the Vail change just happened with Peaks, I don't think we should assume anything from this year going forward.





mbedle said:


> That is what I was thinking.



Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 7, 2019)

ghughes20 said:


> There's a solid window over the next 7 days for snow making, starting tonight.   It would be disappointing if the big mountains don't fire up the guns.  No reason why we shouldn't see all the majors open by the 23rd, with Killington expanding terrain immediately.



yea k pretty much already said they intend to have great northern and upper east fall open this weekend. wouldn't be surprised if upper dipper gets added too. i will be surprised if lower east fall and the runout back to k-1 are open, but a boy can dream.


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2019)

ghughes20 said:


> There's a solid window over the next 7 days for snow making, starting tonight.   It would be disappointing if the big mountains don't fire up the guns.  No reason why we shouldn't see all the majors open by the 23rd, with Killington expanding terrain immediately.


Check your forecasts.  Sunday has now gone outside optimal temp window, some regions of NE that spills into Monday as well.  We are in a highly variable and fast moving pattern.  Expect forecasts to waiver over the next week or two.  There will be some good windows, but every time we get close to these big forecasted windows, they keep rectifying the wrong way.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Nov 7, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea k pretty much already said they intend to have great northern and upper east fall open this weekend. wouldn't be surprised if upper dipper gets added too. i will be surprised if lower east fall and the runout back to k-1 are open, but a boy can dream.



Lower east fall and the runout are never the way K gets TTB, the route they take is down great northern around to lower bunny buster.


----------



## slatham (Nov 7, 2019)

Snowing. Stratton CAMs show nice coating at top, dusting at mid and snow but no accumulation yet at base. Killington cams show it too. 10:50am.


----------



## urungus (Nov 7, 2019)

skiur said:


> Lower east fall and the runout are never the way K gets TTB, the route they take is down great northern around to lower bunny buster.



Isn’t Great Northern now separated from Bunny Buster with a tunnel ?


----------



## Zand (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks like I'll open my season on a powder day at Sunday River the day after Veterans Day for the 2nd year in a row.


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2019)

No you won't, Sunday River just posted on FB only Sat/Sun this weekend, no midweek til next Friday.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mister moose (Nov 7, 2019)

machski said:


> Expect forecasts to waiver over the next week or two.  There will be some good windows, but every time we get close to these big forecasted windows, they keep rectifying the wrong way.



Where I come from we call that a bad forecast, as in most forecasts.


​


urungus said:


> Isn’t Great Northern now separated from Bunny Buster with a tunnel ?


GN is tunneled under upper Bunny, lower Bunny has no tunnels.


----------



## Zand (Nov 7, 2019)

machski said:


> No you won't, Sunday River just posted on FB only Sat/Sun this weekend, no midweek til next Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Guess they don't realize Monday is a holiday...


----------



## cdskier (Nov 7, 2019)

Zand said:


> Guess they don't realize Monday is a holiday...



I don't think I've ever worked for a company that recognized it as an official holiday. I never had that day off from school either as a kid (just checked and my town still has their public schools open on Monday).


----------



## Zand (Nov 7, 2019)

Quite a bit of blowback on Facebook from them saying weekends only, and even lying about it being their historical operating schedule when it's not.


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Zand said:


> Guess they don't realize Monday is a holiday...




Except for banks and the government, its just another day for most people (except veterans of course)


----------



## njdiver85 (Nov 7, 2019)

Gonna have to wait another week for Mount Snow.  Opening next Friday.


----------



## Zand (Nov 7, 2019)

Wildcat? Bretton Woods? Loon? Okemo? Unreal that we're getting 48+ hours of prime snowmaking (and many more next week), plus what looks like a decent storm on Tuesday and all that's going to be open for it in New England is f*cking Rime and Reason because we all know Killington isn't going to bother with Great Northern until Superstar is 10 feet deep.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 7, 2019)

Zand said:


> Wildcat? Bretton Woods? Loon? Okemo? Unreal that we're getting 48+ hours of prime snowmaking (and many more next week), plus what looks like a decent storm on Tuesday and all that's going to be open for it in New England is f*cking Rime and Reason because we all know Killington isn't going to bother with Great Northern until Superstar is 10 feet deep.



The 63 people that want to ski in the northeast this weekend don’t add much moneyz. Killy will have some options open. Rest will open with some good terrain for first weekend. Better to open a good product then rush some shit for no money


----------



## njdiver85 (Nov 7, 2019)

FBGM said:


> The 63 people that want to ski in the northeast this weekend don’t add much moneyz. Killy will have some options open. Rest will open with some good terrain for first weekend. Better to open a good product then rush some shit for no money



Agreed.  And also amazed that FBGM is providing constructive feedback for once!


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2019)

Zand said:


> Quite a bit of blowback on Facebook from them saying weekends only, and even lying about it being their historical operating schedule when it's not.


Yes, SR is full of crap.  The old position was not full time until a good TTB route opened.  That should happen by the end of this weekend, and probably two solid routes to boot.  They were definitely open last Veteran's day and that was only 1 day on the calendar later.  I will grant last year was an amazing Snovember, but they are spinning what history has been.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2019)

Huh?

I absolutely remember years in recent history that SR opened weekends only for the first week or two, even with a ttb route.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Huh?
> 
> I absolutely remember years in recent history that SR opened weekends only for the first week or two, even with a ttb route.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


That TTB route was not a solid route below the midstation.  They always push to get some thin ribbon down Punch as the download situation on the weekend is horrible at only every 10th chair and having to slow to load and unload those chairs.  So yes, they have had a route down on the weekends, but not a solid one.  Given what they should have after this weekend for route(s) down and how solid they are, no reason not to be open full time.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 7, 2019)

Zand said:


> Wildcat? Bretton Woods? Loon? Okemo? Unreal that we're getting 48+ hours of prime snowmaking (and many more next week), plus what looks like a decent storm on Tuesday and all that's going to be open for it in New England is f*cking Rime and Reason because we all know Killington isn't going to bother with Great Northern until Superstar is 10 feet deep.



I agree it's been frustrating.  I thought K going top-to-bottom was a given fro the weekend but it looks like they don't even plan on starting that process for a while.  I want to go Tuesday if we can get a decent snow.  They'll definitely have Upper GN, Downdraft, Reason/East Fall, and Rime, with Upper Double Dipper as probable.  It's tough skiing the 500feet of North Ridge and doing the stairs while knowing Superstar is buried under more snow than the whole North Ridge area x10.  Silver lining is if they get 6" of dense snow and some snowmaking blow over it's not entirely out of the question that Ridge Run or the intermediate portion of Catwalk could open with another 6" or so on Tuesday.  

As much as World Cup is great for the hill financially/PR, and ski racing as a whole...it sucks til December 1.  Then those extra compressors go to work and the $20k+ fan guns get buzzing on other parts of the hill and all is forgiven.


----------



## laxski (Nov 7, 2019)

Actually 67 at Mt Snow for the weekend with 4 ...was gonna Ski but gonna enjoy some Mountain time...Chillin’ Hiking with the dog, fire in in the fireplace and drinking Good Beer!!!


----------



## Zand (Nov 7, 2019)

machski said:


> Yes, SR is full of crap.  The old position was not full time until a good TTB route opened.  That should happen by the end of this weekend, and probably two solid routes to boot.  They were definitely open last Veteran's day and that was only 1 day on the calendar later.  I will grant last year was an amazing Snovember, but they are spinning what history has been.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Even last year when I was there on the 11/13 powder day (which turned to rain at noon, this one won't), the TTB wasn't great. I remember skiing to the bottom once and slamming into water bars on Lower Punch that you couldn't see because of the new snow. Skiable to the bottom for sure, but definitely just stuck to the midstation for most runs that day. They're going to get two nights of low teens with a day in the low 20s in the middle on Saturday. They can't possibly believe they're worse off than last year, other than they opened later this year.

If no one else announces an opening in the next week and Killington dicks around, Wachusett could be the first in New England to be TTB.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 7, 2019)

Loon claims to be running 300 guns on their semi-auto trails, and to expect an opening announcement soon.  I'd guess not til next Friday, but you never know?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2019)

Zand said:


> Even last year when I was there on the 11/13 powder day (which turned to rain at noon, this one won't), the TTB wasn't great. I remember skiing to the bottom once and slamming into water bars on Lower Punch that you couldn't see because of the new snow. Skiable to the bottom for sure, but definitely just stuck to the midstation for most runs that day. They're going to get two nights of low teens with a day in the low 20s in the middle on Saturday. They can't possibly believe they're worse off than last year, other than they opened later this year.
> 
> If no one else announces an opening in the next week and Killington dicks around, Wachusett could be the first in New England to be TTB.


100% guarantee that Mount Snow will be T2B on multiple faces when they open next Friday

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Nov 8, 2019)

And of course my wife scheduled..a non skiing event for the 15th,16th,17th.....oy


----------



## skiur (Nov 8, 2019)

ss20 said:


> I agree it's been frustrating.  I thought K going top-to-bottom was a given fro the weekend but it looks like they don't even plan on starting that process for a while.  I want to go Tuesday if we can get a decent snow.  They'll definitely have Upper GN, Downdraft, Reason/East Fall, and Rime, with Upper Double Dipper as probable.  It's tough skiing the 500feet of North Ridge and doing the stairs while knowing Superstar is buried under more snow than the whole North Ridge area x10.  Silver lining is if they get 6" of dense snow and some snowmaking blow over it's not entirely out of the question that Ridge Run or the intermediate portion of Catwalk could open with another 6" or so on Tuesday.
> 
> As much as World Cup is great for the hill financially/PR, and ski racing as a whole...it sucks til December 1.  Then those extra compressors go to work and the $20k+ fan guns get buzzing on other parts of the hill and all is forgiven.



Pre world cup powder did one lift in 10 years of owning K, In the last three years they have done 2 lifts, retrofited the K1 gondola, are building a new lodge and have spent a ton of money on snowmaking equipment and pipe......While I agree it sucks we cant get top to bottom until after turkey day, I doubt any of that happens without the WC.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 8, 2019)

The guns are running at Stratton.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2019)

ghughes20 said:


> The runs are running at Stratton.



Are the guns gunning is the real question 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2019)

Wachusett has been blasting Indian Summer, Challenger, Ralphs, and Conifer since sunrise. Snow squall just blew through as well.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 8, 2019)

Well, I purchased a Mount Snow ticket on the 5th for the 14th. Turns out they won't be opening until the 15th (even though tickets were sold IRCC going all the way back to Nov 8 or 9).

Waiting on a call back. The refund policy on the online tickets is pretty strict but I can't imagine they won't swap me for a Friday (opening day) ticket.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 8, 2019)

drjeff said:


> 100% guarantee that Mount Snow will be T2B on multiple faces when they open next Friday
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Mount Snow used to rush to open with a pretty poor product. Total thin to win top to bottom garbage thin cover. I bet that changes now.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 8, 2019)

skiur said:


> Pre world cup powder did one lift in 10 years of owning K, In the last three years they have done 2 lifts, retrofited the K1 gondola, are building a new lodge and have spent a ton of money on snowmaking equipment and pipe......While I agree it sucks we cant get top to bottom until after turkey day, I doubt any of that happens without the WC.



More like 4-5 lifts if you count moving the Poma to it's current location on Ramshead (and getting the racers over there out of the traffic flow), moving the Snowdon Quad up to the South Ridge and restoring lift service up there, and finishing the re-build of and re-installing a mid-station on the Snowdon Triple. On top of replacing the North Ridge Triple with a brand new Quad, and installing the Snowdon 6... That's a lot of lift infrastructure taken care of that people have been clamoring for years to be done... Oh yeah the K1 updates...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2019)

FBGM said:


> Mount Snow used to rush to open with a pretty poor product. Total thin to win top to bottom garbage thin cover. I bet that changes now.



That's a yes and no situation.  There have been some years where for various reasons they did open with a sketchy product (the top to bottom last year in October as well as 8 years ago when the Bluebird debuted and the weather in November was so ugly that most places, Mount Snow included, didn't open until December come to mind off the top of my head. In general though, if it's been a November opening, the vast majority of the time, the product, while certainly not edge to edge, short of a few historical thin areas (the pitch on Cascade just above the top of Canyon Quad where Overbrook breaks off to head to the North Face, and a few select areas on Canyon where the fan gun spacing is a bit further apart than the rest of the trail, their opening day surface has been quite good.

Personally, I'd be questioning Vail's early season motives much more if they had already made some snow last week and/or were waiting until Tuesday, after the next weather event and slight warm up late Sunday/Monday had passed before firing up. This weekend is just not quite enough hours to get things going for a desired Saturday opening in Early November. Pretty sure if it was Peak, and not Vail calling the shots right now, that you wouldn't be seeing anything much different than what you are right now


----------



## machski (Nov 8, 2019)

Killington in full on assault mode this morning.  Guns running on the entire Snowdon route to the K1 base and SS is being absolutely hammered too.  The negative?  First pow day and they couldn't open limited lifts and trails on time.  That is pathetic.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 8, 2019)

I think it was 2 seasons ago Mount Snow made a pretty big statement by crushing Killington with top to bottom multiples on main and north face. Conditions on the trails were fantastic on open too.

Last year everyone had a good November but Mount Snow didn't slack.

Doesn't really matter if they open on the 15th to me but I'm a little confused why they sold me a ticket for the 14th..


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2019)

machski said:


> Killington in full on assault mode this morning.  Guns running on the entire Snowdon route to the K1 base and SS is being absolutely hammered too.  The negative?  First pow day and they couldn't open limited lifts and trails on time.  That is pathetic.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



*sigh* nothing on the snow report about snowmaking TTB in the write-up or the lift/trail report.  The lift/trail report also just has snowmaking on Nivis Walk and Launch Pad.  Also K-Zone says Upper East Fall opened yesterday but that's not being reported.  

An inaccurate snow report is a slight annoyance but they had this issue all of last year as well...


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2019)

Would be huge if they got TTB by the end of the weekend. If Tuesday overperforms it opens the door for trails like Northstar.


----------



## skiur (Nov 8, 2019)

ss20 said:


> *sigh* nothing on the snow report about snowmaking TTB in the write-up or the lift/trail report.  The lift/trail report also just has snowmaking on Nivis Walk and Launch Pad.  Also K-Zone says Upper East Fall opened yesterday but that's not being reported.
> 
> An inaccurate snow report is a slight annoyance but they had this issue all of last year as well...



Killington recently had a job opening for a snow reporter.  I guess it did not get filled.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 8, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Doesn't really matter if they open on the 15th to me but I'm a little confused why they sold me a ticket for the 14th..



Probably wishful thinking on their part for the weather to have been a little colder a little earlier.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 8, 2019)

k sure looks nice in white on the webcam. i'd like to poach my way down at the end of the north ridge day tomorrow, but my rock skis (my old moments) were totally shredded by the end of last year, and my new 'rock skis' are my dps, which i'm a bit more precious about. i have black crows corvus sitting in my apt waiting for bindings. and my kastle 118s for west/pow. my old k2 public enemies are at my parents house, which is a bummer, bc id ride those over a rock field with 3" of snow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 8, 2019)

it appears that upper dipper and upper east fall have been added to the k trail count. 

assuming great northern is added for tomorrow morning.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 8, 2019)

Blue Mountain in Pa. will start making snow tonight.


----------



## urungus (Nov 8, 2019)

Killington is aiming for TTB for Sunday ... I’m in.

From this afternoons update at https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/conditions-weather/current-conditions-weather

Our snowmaking team is taking advantage of these cold termperatures and aiming for terrain expansion this weekend. Mountain Ops dropped ropes on Upper East Fall and Upper Double Dipper today. Upper Great Northern is slated to open some time tomorrow, which means we'll be able to ski and snowboard down to North Ridge terrain from the Gondola. We'll be using the Peak Walkway to walk back up to the K-1 Gondola for downloading. 

With their sights set on top-to-bottom for Sunday, snowmakers will focus their efforts on a top-to-bottom route tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2019)

Perfect timing I'll be heading up for day 1 on Tuesday.


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Perfect timing I'll be heading up for day 1 on Tuesday.



Me too. Also Burlington NWS discussion says higher peaks have a chance for up to 1 foot Tuesday. Would love some Northstar or Great Bear laps on day 1.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2019)

Huh if that forecast plays out I might try for 2 days.


----------



## machski (Nov 8, 2019)

Zand said:


> Me too. Also Burlington NWS discussion says higher peaks have a chance for up to 1 foot Tuesday. Would love some Northstar or Great Bear laps on day 1.


They won't be that far over by then I don't think.  But they may add the Triple by then which could access that.

Kusty, yo will want Rock skis unless they fill in the entrance to GN below Rime.  They have not made a flake of Manmade on that short section (likely to curtail poaching).  I would also say I only felt they had about 3 inces of natural today.  6-7 inches would be enough to make me strongly think about poaching powerline, but what they had wasn't even close to enough for that thought.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 8, 2019)

I will be back on Tuesday as well as it is likely to be the only game around.  Some of the model runs I have seen has warmer and more clear precip invading NH and ME on Monday afternoon/night before shifting back to white.  VT seems to mosty be avoiding that as of now.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 8, 2019)

asnowmobiler said:


> Blue Mountain in Pa. will start making snow tonight.View attachment 25542



If they open ? I think it would be a record earliest open . Not much wind so everything is staying on the slopes . Main St webcam looks like a blizzard.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 8, 2019)

Not opening until the 23rd but Stratton is fully lit up...... 

View attachment 25545


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 8, 2019)

WoodCore said:


> Not opening until the 22nd but Stratton is fully lit up......
> 
> View attachment 25545



Stratton is going to open prior to the Wednesday before Thanksgiving?!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 9, 2019)

spiderpig said:


> Stratton is going to open prior to the Wednesday before Thanksgiving?!



Yes, opening on the weekend before turkey day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2019)

spiderpig said:


> Stratton is going to open prior to the Wednesday before Thanksgiving?!


Thanksgiving day falls as late as it possibly can this year.  I think if you looked at calendar dates, Stratton's open this year would be in line date wise with prior years.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 9, 2019)

This morning at Blue Mountain.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 9, 2019)

Jiminy Peak and even MOHAWK in CT are making snow!!


----------



## slatham (Nov 9, 2019)

machski said:


> Thanksgiving day falls as late as it possibly can this year.  I think if you looked at calendar dates, Stratton's open this year would be in line date wise with prior years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Same with Bromley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks like the shut down the guns on the lower half of the mountain as temps rise.  Still going strong on the upper half.  The next window is probably Tuesday - Thursday for Stratton.  That said, they should have a strong open if they wait utill the 23rd.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 9, 2019)

machski said:


> Thanksgiving day falls as late as it possibly can this year.  I think if you looked at calendar dates, Stratton's open this year would be in line date wise with prior years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



That's never mattered to them in the past, but good to see.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 9, 2019)

You can thank me for the snow on Tuesday.  I’m flying into Lebanon, NH on Tuesday to get back for a very important meeting.


----------



## crazy (Nov 9, 2019)

The storm on Tuesday will produce some decent snow for the far up Vermont resorts like Jay, Stowe, Smuggs, and Sugarbush, but the snow totals are going down everywhere else. Places like Cannon, Wildcat, and Sunday River will only see about 6 inches, which is down from what they were projected to get a couple of days ago. 

But hey, any snow in November is good.


----------



## machski (Nov 9, 2019)

crazy said:


> The storm on Tuesday will produce some decent snow for the far up Vermont resorts like Jay, Stowe, Smuggs, and Sugarbush, but the snow totals are going down everywhere else. Places like Cannon, Wildcat, and Sunday River will only see about 6 inches, which is down from what they were projected to get a couple of days ago.
> 
> But hey, any snow in November is good.


Yeah, the problem is the front of the storm has a large warm air intrusion, backing in from the coast.  Meaning ME and NH start wet, Spine of the Greens is mostly excluded from that crap for now.  But with the amount of warm air nearby, a slight twitch of the track North or West and well......

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2019)

ss20 said:


> Jiminy Peak and even MOHAWK in CT are making snow!!


I can say with 100% certainty that Mount Southington in CT, didn't fire their system up last night. Guns in place, but only green grass and leaves on the hill when my kids and I stopped by to pick up our passes there earlier today.. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2019)

pats peak had the guns going in the valley, set up to go on breeze as well


----------



## dblskifanatic (Nov 10, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea k pretty much already said they intend to have great northern and upper east fall open this weekend. wouldn't be surprised if upper dipper gets added too. i will be surprised if lower east fall and the runout back to k-1 are open, but a boy can dream.



Still stairway skiing. We used to do the opening weekend at K town.  The stairs were cool but then it got old day after day.  We generally skied one day then waited for more terrain to open.  Someone mentioned Ikon pass but who would use one of five days on north ridge.  Nice to see that they are going balls to the wall on Superstar.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 10, 2019)

I went yesterday. It was ski down/walk up. Today is top to bottom. Walkway gone by 11/10 is pretty good.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I went yesterday. It was ski down/walk up. Today is top to bottom. Walkway gone by 11/10 is pretty good.



Probably helps that the races are theoretically a week later this year plus they know they have more prime snowmaking weather this week. Allowed them to divert more snowmaking to the regular terrain than they usually can. Killink looks very white on the webcam so hoping yhey can get Snowdon running and get a few natural trails into play Tuesday.


----------



## MikeDeJ (Nov 10, 2019)

Mt Southington should be testing the system this week coming up, but in central CT the weather the week after looks warm with 50's most of the week. Will be a few more weeks for some turns in central CT.


----------



## machski (Nov 10, 2019)

Zand said:


> Probably helps that the races are theoretically a week later this year plus they know they have more prime snowmaking weather this week. Allowed them to divert more snowmaking to the regular terrain than they usually can. Killink looks very white on the webcam so hoping yhey can get Snowdon running and get a few natural trails into play Tuesday.


Divert what?  Look at DBL's SS shot.  It has been like that all weekend!  They are diverting nothing from the race side.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Nov 10, 2019)

MikeDeJ said:


> Mt Southington should be testing the system this week coming up, but in central CT the weather the week after looks warm with 50's most of the week. Will be a few more weeks for some turns in central CT.



Wasn't like that all weekend, there were no guns going on middle SS yesterday while they had great northern lit up.


----------



## Zand (Nov 10, 2019)

Report says Downdraft Headwall is open. Also blowing on lower Ridge Run and the former Mouse Trap. Would be nice to have those Tuesday, very fun early season run.


----------



## machski (Nov 10, 2019)

skiur said:


> Wasn't like that all weekend, there were no guns going on middle SS yesterday while they had great northern lit up.


Perhaps, but do realize they had already laid down quite a bit on upper and middle SS to the top of Preston's in all the warmer windows.  The flatter middle section probably needs less snowbase anyway than the steeper upper and lower.  They may have been focused on lower yesterday with as many guns as possible since that only really got started last Thursday night or early Friday.  The fact middle SS wasn't running doesn't mean they diverted assets to general trails.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 10, 2019)

Big Boulder today.Thought they would have more but they are very aggressive and bet they will be open next weekend.


----------



## urungus (Nov 10, 2019)

Zand said:


> Report says Downdraft Headwall is open. Also blowing on lower Ridge Run and the former Mouse Trap. Would be nice to have those Tuesday, very fun early season run.



Also shows Downdraft Upper as open.  As I mentioned in other thread, I guess that means tomorrow, Downdraft will be open from the top of the gondola to Great Northern ?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## machski (Nov 11, 2019)

machski said:


> Yes, SR is full of crap.  The old position was not full time until a good TTB route opened.  That should happen by the end of this weekend, and probably two solid routes to boot.  They were definitely open last Veteran's day and that was only 1 day on the calendar later.  I will grant last year was an amazing Snovember, but they are spinning what history has been.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


Wait for the new blowback on SR.  Turns out Locke is spinning today....for Gould and perhaps a few other race teams only!!  What a load of BS, on Veteran's Day Monday.  I think Boyne really needs to assess the situation at SR.  I used to like DB but some of these decisions recently have been poor and against the dedicated clientel that helped build SR skier base to what it is.  May be time for a change in leadership at the mountain.  Seems to have worked well for Killington going from Neyburg to Mike.  Boyne needs to hit the refresh button and sooner rather than later.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steve22 (Nov 11, 2019)

Wildcat opens Friday

https://www.skiwildcat.com/snow-report/


----------



## cdskier (Nov 11, 2019)

Mt Snow opens Wednesday now apparently...

https://www.mountsnow.com/ski-ride/snow-report/


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 11, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Mt Snow opens Wednesday now apparently...
> 
> https://www.mountsnow.com/ski-ride/snow-report/



Wow glad to read this. I was literally waiting on a call with Vail to complain about being sold a ticket for the 14th. Looks like it's game on!


----------



## machski (Nov 11, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Mt Snow opens Wednesday now apparently...
> 
> https://www.mountsnow.com/ski-ride/snow-report/


Good for them, hope they don't get too much mixing tonight.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Nov 11, 2019)

machski said:


> Wait for the new blowback on SR.  Turns out Locke is spinning today....for Gould and perhaps a few other race teams only!!  What a load of BS, on Veteran's Day Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yup, do not care for that. Too early to be blocking out terrain.


----------



## Los (Nov 11, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Mt Snow opens Wednesday now apparently...
> 
> https://www.mountsnow.com/ski-ride/snow-report/



Nice opening plan: TTB green route, TTB blue route, black route on north face, plus the learner's area.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2019)

machski said:


> Wait for the new blowback on SR.  Turns out Locke is spinning today....for Gould and perhaps a few other race teams only!!  What a load of BS, on Veteran's Day Monday.  I think Boyne really needs to assess the situation at SR.  I used to like DB but some of these decisions recently have been poor and against the dedicated clientel that helped build SR skier base to what it is.  May be time for a change in leadership at the mountain.  Seems to have worked well for Killington going from Neyburg to Mike.  Boyne needs to hit the refresh button and sooner rather than later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


That's some bad PR right there.  Primary competitor is not only open, but offering I believe free skiing to Vets and SR is open only to race teams?  I guess they made a calculated decision that very few people would notice. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 11, 2019)

Okemo GM wrote a pathetic blog post about how focusing on one opening date provides for smoother operations and that a later Thanksgiving gives them longer to work out the kinks. You should take the opportunity to open sooner so you have more days of operations to work out the kinks instead. But I'm not surprised with holding back Okemo if Mount Snow can open even earlier than originally anticipated.


----------



## machski (Nov 11, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> That's some bad PR right there.  Primary competitor is not only open, but offering I believe free skiing to Vets and SR is open only to race teams?  I guess they made a calculated decision that very few people would notice.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


And low and behold, the Skiesta web cam was locked on yesterday all day today.  Hmmm...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## ss20 (Nov 11, 2019)

spiderpig said:


> Okemo GM wrote a pathetic blog post about how focusing on one opening date provides for smoother operations and that a later Thanksgiving gives them longer to work out the kinks. You should take the opportunity to open sooner so you have more days of operations to work out the kinks instead. But I'm not surprised with holding back Okemo if Mount Snow can open even earlier than originally anticipated.



I never understood the logic of the "major" players opening late.  If you're a 500+ acre resort not getting 300" of snow a year you have a LOT of terrain to cover by Christmas week.  For these big resorts like Okemo, Sunday River, Killington, Mount Snow, etc- in an average year they won't hit all their snowmaking terrain by Christmas.  So places like Okemo and Stratton getting a late start never made sense to me.  Killington is always the first to open but they have so much terrain to make snow on there's a 50/50 chance you can ski to the bottom of the Skyeship or ski Outer Limits by Christmas.  

Starting late just seems like you're putting yourself a week behind your competition.


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 11, 2019)

ss20 said:


> I never understood the logic of the "major" players opening late.  If you're a 500+ acre resort not getting 300" of snow a year you have a LOT of terrain to cover by Christmas week.  For these big resorts like Okemo, Sunday River, Killington, Mount Snow, etc- in an average year they won't hit all their snowmaking terrain by Christmas.  So places like Okemo and Stratton getting a late start never made sense to me.  Killington is always the first to open but they have so much terrain to make snow on there's a 50/50 chance you can ski to the bottom of the Skyeship or ski Outer Limits by Christmas.
> 
> Starting late just seems like you're putting yourself a week behind your competition.




They're not really any further behind if they're making snow and stockpiling it.   Stratton could open this weekend with less terrain and still have the same amount of terrain open next weekend that they're gonna have anyway by waiting.


----------



## machski (Nov 11, 2019)

ss20 said:


> I never understood the logic of the "major" players opening late.  If you're a 500+ acre resort not getting 300" of snow a year you have a LOT of terrain to cover by Christmas week.  For these big resorts like Okemo, Sunday River, Killington, Mount Snow, etc- in an average year they won't hit all their snowmaking terrain by Christmas.  So places like Okemo and Stratton getting a late start never made sense to me.  Killington is always the first to open but they have so much terrain to make snow on there's a 50/50 chance you can ski to the bottom of the Skyeship or ski Outer Limits by Christmas.
> 
> Starting late just seems like you're putting yourself a week behind your competition.


Vail logic right there.  Remember this is year 2 under Vail for Okemo, they have been assimilated.  With that said, it doesn't mean they start snowmaking later.  They started as early as Killington and Sunday River.  It just means they hold back opening day so when they do, they hope to push out of the gate with considerable terrain options.

If you are a Mount Snow devotee and enjoy them pushing the early season, pray all year that Vail decides they want them to continue to play in that arena.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Nov 11, 2019)

Wildcat has announced a friday opening, same for loon, nothing on bretton.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 11, 2019)

ss20 said:


> I never understood the logic of the "major" players opening late.  If you're a 500+ acre resort not getting 300" of snow a year you have a LOT of terrain to cover by Christmas week.  For these big resorts like Okemo, Sunday River, Killington, Mount Snow, etc- in an average year they won't hit all their snowmaking terrain by Christmas.  So places like Okemo and Stratton getting a late start never made sense to me.  Killington is always the first to open but they have so much terrain to make snow on there's a 50/50 chance you can ski to the bottom of the Skyeship or ski Outer Limits by Christmas.
> 
> Starting late just seems like you're putting yourself a week behind your competition.



Most years (and this year seems to be the worst so far) it is very difficult to get fully staffed early on. It is not as simple as hiring earlier because the people just aren't out there, and many that are do not want to wait months before starting. Sunapee could not open if they wanted to right now - not enough lifties or snowmakers. Attitash has had the Snowmaking Manager position open since summer. Etc.


So to echo what others have said, this is why many areas (and specifically Vail resorts) will begin snowmaking as soon as they can but will open closer to Thanksgiving with more acreage. They can utilize economies of scale with staff between resorts until they are ready (or can) really ramp up.


----------



## slatham (Nov 12, 2019)

ss20 said:


> I never understood the logic of the "major" players opening late.  If you're a 500+ acre resort not getting 300" of snow a year you have a LOT of terrain to cover by Christmas week.  For these big resorts like Okemo, Sunday River, Killington, Mount Snow, etc- in an average year they won't hit all their snowmaking terrain by Christmas.  So places like Okemo and Stratton getting a late start never made sense to me.  Killington is always the first to open but they have so much terrain to make snow on there's a 50/50 chance you can ski to the bottom of the Skyeship or ski Outer Limits by Christmas.
> 
> Starting late just seems like you're putting yourself a week behind your competition.



From what i’ve seen on cams and social media, and recall from prior years, everyone’s is fully engaged making snow, equal to past years (given similar weather), regardless of when their opening day happens to be.


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2019)

Decided not to head to K today. Roads sound like shit and it's not worth dealing with to get to 1-3" of snow on top of ice. Oh well, 3 days till closer skiing.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 12, 2019)

icecoast1 said:


> They're not really any further behind if they're making snow and stockpiling it.   Stratton could open this weekend with less terrain and still have the same amount of terrain open next weekend that they're gonna have anyway by waiting.



This makes sense.  Stratton will make snow every window they have between now and opening day.  The only area of the mountain they don't hit early is Sun Bowl, and I suspect this is due to the fact that this area faces east and gets more sun, thus more melting when the temps warm up.


----------



## skiur (Nov 12, 2019)

Zand said:


> Decided not to head to K today. Roads sound like shit and it's not worth dealing with to get to 1-3" of snow on top of ice. Oh well, 3 days till closer skiing.



Good luck, they got more ice than snow last night.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 12, 2019)

Bretton Woods opens tomorrow at noon with free skiing  in exchange for food donation. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 12, 2019)

Zand said:


> Decided not to head to K today. Roads sound like shit and it's not worth dealing with to get to 1-3" of snow on top of ice. Oh well, 3 days till closer skiing.



Yeah I bagged it too K got mostly ice and less than a half inch of snow. Going tomorrow instead.


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Yeah I bagged it too K got mostly ice and less than a half inch of snow. Going tomorrow instead.



Hopefully they pick up a few inches today. Stuck at work the rest of the week so best i can do is Wawa under the lights and then see what Sunday brings.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 12, 2019)

Tough roads here around K today, freezing rain and now a dusting on top as the temps drop.


----------



## machski (Nov 12, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> Tough roads here around K today, freezing rain and now a dusting on top as the temps drop.


I drove up to K from Manchester this morning.  Highways were fine, did t change over to snow until Lebanon.  Threw the 4x4 in after Bridgewater.  Probably didn't need it, roads didn't feel too slick but stupid to loose traction when you've got it.  Trails aren't terrible all things considered.  Downdraft is best followed by Upper Dipper.  Route to K1 is decent, North Ridge stuff is slick and thin.  Not much material for cats to work with on Rime and UEF.  Only permanently installed fan guns running so far, I expect they start up a lot of others shortly.  Gonna be a frigid one tomorrow morning.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Nov 12, 2019)

Guess I'll bring the sharp skis...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2019)

ghughes20 said:


> This makes sense.  Stratton will make snow every window they have between now and opening day.  The only area of the mountain they don't hit early is Sun Bowl, and I suspect this is due to the fact that this area faces east and gets more sun, thus more melting when the temps warm up.



They had a lot of guns blasting Friday night when the temps dropped. It was cool to see on the webcams.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 12, 2019)

Mohawk blowing right now after the rain has passed through here in CT.  They have the temps...they very well could open this weekend.


----------



## slatham (Nov 12, 2019)

Well here’s one for some of the big guys pussyfooting around: Bromley is opening this weekend! Love it.


----------



## ghughes20 (Nov 12, 2019)

slatham said:


> Well here’s one for some of the big guys pussyfooting around: Bromley is opening this weekend! Love it.



Good news for Bromley!!!  

Stratton has the guns running again, and should be able to keep them going for the next 36 hours.  They're still calling for an opening on the 23rd.  With this cold snap, anyone that wants to open this weekend - can.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 12, 2019)

Bromley opening with Upper Twister, West Meadow and Lower Boulevard. It's only one run from the top, but if I had to ski 1 run that anyone has open right now, that might be it.

Bromley is not extreme but it does not suck in the least. Good place to rip the mountain at high speed (not many people in the way) and ski right onto the lift. Skis bigger than it looks. Excellent grooming and low traffic. They mostly let the black diamond trails get bumped up.

I guess Jiminy is their cash cow but it's good to see Bromley getting some early season action.


----------



## slatham (Nov 13, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Bromley opening with Upper Twister, West Meadow and Lower Boulevard. It's only one run from the top, but if I had to ski 1 run that anyone has open right now, that might be it.
> 
> Bromley is not extreme but it does not suck in the least. Good place to rip the mountain at high speed (not many people in the way) and ski right onto the lift. Skis bigger than it looks. Excellent grooming and low traffic. They mostly let the black diamond trails get bumped up.
> 
> I guess Jiminy is their cash cow but it's good to see Bromley getting some early season action.



Those are the trails ready to go as of yesterday. I’ll bet they open more - likely Corkscrew, maybe more? - given the temps the rest of the week.

Yes not the craziest of skiing, but likely a very good skier to open acreage ratio.


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 13, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Bromley opening with Upper Twister, West Meadow and Lower Boulevard. It's only one run from the top, but if I had to ski 1 run that anyone has open right now, that might be it.
> 
> Bromley is not extreme but it does not suck in the least. Good place to rip the mountain at high speed (not many people in the way) and ski right onto the lift. Skis bigger than it looks. Excellent grooming and low traffic. They mostly let the black diamond trails get bumped up.
> 
> I guess Jiminy is their cash cow but it's good to see Bromley getting some early season action.



These are excellent takes. And the amount of expert terrain midseason can be surprising.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2019)

slatham said:


> Well here’s one for some of the big guys pussyfooting around: Bromley is opening this weekend! Love it.



Saw the e-mail they sent later yesterday. Good work Bromley!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 13, 2019)

K was pretty good today. They had enough open to keep it intersting until 3. The best was on old bunny buster where the guns were on. It was better than expected and the peak restaurant was open. This weekend will be a zoo..that i gaurantee..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 13, 2019)

I saw from the air today as I was flying back from Bangor (definitely winter there BTW) that they are making snow at Mountain Creek and Mt. Peter.  Maybe an early opening for them this year.

Also Belleayre is making snow.   I'm hoping to go there black Friday for the second year in a row.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Nov 13, 2019)

From their Facebook page:

Berkshire East will be open for skiing and snowboarding this Saturday and Sunday. Making snow on Mohawk, Outback, Big Chief, Deer Run, Bob Cat! Ski sale is this weekend, drop off is Saturday, pick up is Sunday. Midweek pricing in effect. $45 for adults, $35 jr/sr


----------



## Zand (Nov 14, 2019)

urungus said:


> From their Facebook page:
> 
> Berkshire East will be open for skiing and snowboarding this Saturday and Sunday. Making snow on Mohawk, Outback, Big Chief, Deer Run, Bob Cat! Ski sale is this weekend, drop off is Saturday, pick up is Sunday. Midweek pricing in effect. $45 for adults, $35 jr/sr



Wow...didnt even know they were making snow,nevermind opening this early. Good for them.

Cutting out of work early tomorrow and hoping to be at Wachusett by noon. Looks like a nice sunny day in the 40s then snowmaking temps return Saturday. Opening with Conifer, Challenger, Ralph's, Indian Summer and Ollies. They've also started making snow on 10th, maybe that opens later this weekend?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2019)

kingslug said:


> K was pretty good today. They had enough open to keep it intersting until 3. The best was on old bunny buster where the guns were on. It was better than expected and the peak restaurant was open. This weekend will be a zoo..that i gaurantee..



Good day yesterday Ira! 

I was happy with what they had open. Best snow was on the old Mouse Trap with FIS a close second. Short pitches but good fun.

Love my new Kore 93's perfect for me. They even held a decent edge on Upper Downdraft at 2pm when it was nothing but boilerplate and hardpack.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 14, 2019)

Its Official Ski Roundtop in Southcentral PA is officially opening with 1 lift and a J-Bar.  Has to be the earliest opening ever.  Certainly in the last 20 years I've lived in Central PA


----------



## cdskier (Nov 14, 2019)

Just saw Jay announced an earlier opening than scheduled - now opening November 22nd instead of the original November 29th date.


----------



## slatham (Nov 14, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Its Official Ski Roundtop in Southcentral PA is officially opening with 1 lift and a J-Bar.  Has to be the earliest opening ever.  Certainly in the last 20 years I've lived in Central PA



Skied roundtop as a kid. They open after Christmas more than they open before December 1!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 14, 2019)

They sure do!  And That really sucks!    When it colds they can lay down some snow with their system.  This is still unprecedentedly early.  

They are opening with basically no services (No ski school or rentals) because I don't think they are staffed yet!  :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Nov 14, 2019)

Hunter opens tomorrow:

''Opening day will be this Friday, November 15th!  
Until then, our mountain operations team is currently hard at work putting down as much snow as Mother Nature will allow.''
https://www.huntermtn.com/mountain-info/snow-report/


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 14, 2019)

Greek Peak opens tomorrow, 11/15. The earliest I can remember. Usually opems early December lately.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Nov 14, 2019)

Blue opens Saturday
https://www.skibluemt.com/


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 14, 2019)

From Mount Snow today

https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/142114-Mount-Snow-November-14-2019?p=1028151


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 14, 2019)

Its On in the Northeast!


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 14, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Its On in the Northeast!



Hoping it stays on !! Hoping all this effort to get open early is rewarding for the ski areas bottom lines and not a false start that all melts .


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 14, 2019)

Mountain Creek is going to have a hike park this weekend on Sugar Slope if you're into walking up and hitting some rails.  Not my thing though.

If Belleayre opens this weekend I might go there on Thursday, though they're website doesn't have an opening day yet.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nycskier (Nov 15, 2019)

Shawnee opening Nov 23rd. Was really hoping they were going to make it for this weekend. They usually do a good job opening 2 or 3 trails very early.
https://www.shawneemt.com/mountain/snow-report


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2019)

Was up at Belleayre today. A lot going on up there. Deer Run is blown pretty well from the top to past the hill after the bridge over the access road to Overlook:

But the base area near the gondola has a few inches of natural only. The lower lodge is undergoing a lot of renovation; we wandered into the construction site to see what's up and were greeted by a project manager who asked us to wear hard hats if we wanted to look around. I just wanted to get my season pass which they of course just mailed to me. So we went up to Overlook lodge and noticed the new quad chair from the base lodge up to the Overlook area:

Hope it's faster than the two slow doubles it replaces. I'll never ride it but a needed upgrade.
The bad news is there is a lot of construction left to do and I just got the email that they won't open until 11/29.
But Gore is open so I might go there on Sunday.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 15, 2019)

Mountain Creek announced that instead of the hike park they are going to be spinning the Sugar quad this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 16, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Was up at Belleayre today. A lot going on up there. Deer Run is blown pretty well from the top to past the hill after the bridge over the access road to Overlook:
> View attachment 25578
> But the base area near the gondola has a few inches of natural only. The lower lodge is undergoing a lot of renovation; we wandered into the construction site to see what's up and were greeted by a project manager who asked us to wear hard hats if we wanted to look around. I just wanted to get my season pass which they of course just mailed to me. So we went up to Overlook lodge and noticed the new quad chair from the base lodge up to the Overlook area:
> View attachment 25579
> ...



Gh
Yeah so glad to go up drive by Hunter and eat great lunch at my dad favorite spot for food and cheese in Tannersville 
Yes definitely understand why Bell not really ready to open.
Glad to go and always friendly workers around


----------

